# Faith's little boy



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been at my fathers taking care of his cattle while he is on vacation, and my mom and sister are taking care of my goats since they are easier for them. My mom called me this morning at 7:30 and said she went to go do chores and when she opened Ruby and Faiths pen she found a little buckling. So I rushed over to see the little guy after I got chores done at my dads. He is really cute and his left ear is half red and half white. He is not as big as Sky's single but still about 8 pounds. I told my sister that since she is watching them she gets to name this one.
This is how I found them when I got home.








He is moving around really well so I think he was born about midnight. Look at his ear I really like it.








I really like the front end of this guy but I hope he takes after his dad and has a nice big butt.









Well we are done now until next year. Hopefully we have a better year next year with everyone getting bred on time and no bad delivery's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good mama Faith! He IS nice RPC, very nice! My buck has an ear like that & throws it quite a bit.
Congrats!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Really cute! Congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you I am pretty happy with him. I just wish his mom would throw some twins. I really like her kid from last year and this one but I don't like a doe that throws singles. I will see how this guy grows and if he does well then she gets to stay but if not I think she will be for sale. This is her 3rd freshening but her first buckling. That was another thing if I breed my does for 4-H market wethers and I told her if she didn't give me a buck she was gone. So I guess she wants to stay for a little while still.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

bolus her with copper a bit before breeding, bet you'll get twins  

He's really nice, I like him!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice - handsome boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Very handsome fella, congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that ear too. He is really handsome!

Jan


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, Roger! He's very nice, and you are right, a very nice front end on him!  I'd rather have a doe that has one nice kid a year than one who has so-so triplets. :wink: Looks like he's a keeper!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect 7 sadly he is not a keeper I will be selling him. I have not been able to sell any kids this year so he has to go. I am going to try and sell him as a commercial buck. So if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure wish I was closer...I'd take him!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That would be awesome if only you were closer.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So cute


----------

